# TaylorMade M1 Shaft Adaptors



## smfoley (Aug 1, 2017)

I wanted to reach out to all of you to let you know of some serious issues that I have been experiencing with Taylor Made Tip Adaptors. I have about a 115 swing speed with the Driver and have been hitting a 73g Diamana X Kai'Li for a few years now. I made the switch this year to the 2016 M1 head and needed to replace my tip adaptor from the R-series adaptor. Here are the results this summer so far...

36 hours after epoxy sets: First swing results in the head flying 75 yards onto the driving range along with the tip.

2 weeks later: Tip has been replaced and working effectively for about a week and a half. 5th hole of a partner bestball event with woods all the way up the right side, the head flies 50 yards into the woods, again with the adaptor and the ball sails ob due to the face twisting that occurred

1 month later: Tip was again replaced with a newly Taylor Made recommended epoxy due to the different material of the tip. After 2 weeks of use, playing in a state tournament again, the head twists 180 degrees after contact off of the heel. At this point, I am pretty upset and proceed to lose the match due to some poor mental game after being a little distracted from this happening again. 

2 weeks later: I now went in for the 4th time to my club-making expert and said there is a serious problem here. It turns out that the best solution to this problem is to use a brass shim and cut back on the amount of epoxy used and so far this has held pretty well.

I guess the bottom line of this story is...be a little leery of the Taylor Made adaptors and make sure that the tip is properly installed by a professional. The verdict for me is that the shaft I am using has a microscopic wear of the tip due to years of use and this is what the shim is in there for. 

Let me know if anyone else has experienced anything like this!


----------

